# Need help with Lathe Drive Belt



## gerberpens (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a Turncrafter Pro lathe that had a worn belt, so I decided to change it with my spare belt that came with the lathe.  The worn belt has lasted a year, but there were two places that were about to break, so changing was inevitable.

I got the new belt on and it broke within the first five minutes!
So I put the old belt back on to finish the pen I was making.

Now my question is do I have to buy spare belts soley through Penn State Ind. or is there some other place on the web that sells lathe drive belts?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 8, 2006)

I buy my belts from NAPA----the auto parts supply place.
Take the belt with you and just hand it to them.
If they have green belts that's what you want---they are made for machinery.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 8, 2006)

A friend suggested to me that belts made for industrial compressors are the toughest things going. I'm going to buy a couple for my Grizzly lathe. The first lasted less than a year and the current one, about two years old, is ready to go. Changing is a real PIA and can't be done by one person.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 9, 2006)

I suspect that the TurnCrafter lathe uses one of those small, flat ribbed belts like the one on my JET mini??  If so, that is not the kind of thing you will find at NAPA or on an industrial compressor.  For those that may not be familiar with them, they look like a miniature automotive timing belt.  I've seen people suggest sewing machine shops, vacuum cleaner shops and industrial supply houses; but have never seen anyone post about finding a source other than the original maker of the lathe??  

If I were guessing, I expect you will expend a lot of time and effort on your search and not end up with a belt that is significantly stronger or cheaper than what you could get from PSI. [] 

Good luck with your search!!


----------



## TomServo (Jan 9, 2006)

Randy: if it has teeth like a timing belt, that type of belt is referred to as poly chain.. if it has lots of little v's, it's called poly v

This company sells just about anything you might need:
http://www.mibelting.com/indbelt2.htm

edit: here's a search utility for a distributor closer to you
http://www.gates.com/industrial/distributors/index.cfm?location_id=744


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 9, 2006)

I suspect it is the same type of belt as the Jet Mini, which are Poly-V J-section 3 ribbed belts. You need to measure the circumference of the belt.  I buy my belts from Aarubco Rubber:

www.aarubcorubber.com

To buy you need to call them on the phone.  They have the lowest prices and don't gouge you on the shipping.


----------



## gerberpens (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  You guys are correct in that it is a Poly V belt that is 25 inches in circumference.  I found out there are $5 from PSI.  I'll check out your source Fred.

Thanks again for your help.

Gary


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 9, 2006)

Gary, if you contact PSI for a replacement I'm sure they'd send you one.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerberpens_
> <br />Thanks for the info.  You guys are correct in that it is a Poly V belt that is 25 inches in circumference.  I found out there are $5 from PSI.  I'll check out your source Fred.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> ...



At only $5.00 each, I would worry about quality. Really good belts are in the $15.00+ range.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks to Tom and Fred for those links.  They were very helpful!!

I've done a little more research on the subject and suspect that some of this might be of interest.  First thing to report is what I should have done originally and that was look, closely,  at the belt on my lathe...JET mini.  Turns out there was information stamped right on the belt as well as a bit of a surprise.  In spite of the fact that my lathe was made in China, the belt was marked as being made in the USA ?? !!! 

Manufacturer:  Carlisle
Size:  240
Pitch:  J
You also need the width:  Specified in # of ribs...mine being three.

These belts are measured by the distance around the pulleys smallest diameters, i.e.  distance around the groove so the 25" belts(outer circumference)  are actually called 24" belts.

I phoned both companies for whom links were posted and learned the following.  Both have these belts available and will sell in one and two unit quantities.  The Michigan outfit wanted $10.98 for their belts and shipping was estimated to be $8-10.  The Aarubber group wanted $5 for a belt and ship for UPS minimum which, I think, is about $5.  From what has been posted previously, it looks like you might just as well buy your belt from PSI next time you place an order for pen supplies so you can piggyback the shipping costs  or you could try one of the other companies in hopes of finding a higher quality belt.  If you are only turning pens, it doesn't seem like these belts get much of a workout.  My suspicion is the belts are not the problem; but rather that you have a problem with your lathe??


----------

